
Google Inbox adds “Saved” articles, videos and links - nattaylor
The &quot;Saved&quot; bundle appeared in my client today prompting to install an extension to enable saving.  Seems like a neat feature, since that means snoozing and reminders come with it.<p>However I can&#x27;t find any documentation or announcement.  Is this common for Inbox?
======
rlamana
[https://gmail.googleblog.com/2016/04/inbox-by-gmail-
better-w...](https://gmail.googleblog.com/2016/04/inbox-by-gmail-better-way-
to-keep-track.html)

